

Ask HN: Why do you care about privacy? - nbashaw

In light of recent events, I thought it might be useful to start a conversation about the trade-offs between privacy and security. It&#x27;s easy to see the consequences of a terrorist attack, but the implications of losing our privacy&#x2F;civil liberties are a bit more subtle. Why do you care?
======
makerops
If history has taught us anything, it is that at some point, no matter what
society or period in time, someone will come along who has outwardly evil
intentions and claim power. The less information they can obtain on any
individual the better. While I do not think what is currently happening has
evil intentions behind it (I think it is fear/money based), I'd rather not
take any chances.

------
scytalevsbijaz
Hey guys, let me tell you a little story ... I'm somehow what your government
is calling a "terrorist" ... I didn't yet kill anyone but I do a lot of drug
related stuff, fake ID and paper, hacking, money laundry and I already spend
time in prison as very dangerous but not for one from the above. I did
participate at demonstration similar to the one in Istanbul and I have over 18
complain against me for insulting, threaten and sometimes extreme violence
against the police. That's why I spend time in prison and probably I will do
again as I have already fabricated files at the judge table.

This Prism scandal is somehow numbs me. What good does it have if people like
me and many others like me walk free and do, with the help of corrupted people
from the government, many more other criminal things? Absolute none. I don't
use phones, I do not have a job (obviously), I do not use social media
"spying" sites, credit card, real ID or other crazy stuff like donating blood
or something.

I'm a real free man.

The Prism software will never catch me even if I use my real email cause I
speak in thief's slang, I do hacking related things from free internet points,
I never use credit card, only cash and I'm really loved for that, I do not eat
meat packed with hormones that can bring me to hospitals or other genetically
engineered food, I do practice yoga and listen good music. I'm a very happy
"criminal"

You on the other hand are very NAIVE. It is a very soft word for what you are.
The Prism is really a tool for more inside corruption, more control over YOUR
LIFE, not mine, more money laundry, more power excess, more real and dangerous
crime as in people killed for they belief and probably "wrong" invention or
other related whistle blowing scandal's. There is nothing in this software
related to criminal activities, only control. It cannot be really, thief's
know how to speak and how to live but I assume there is a small segment of
people that gone bad and do lame things like stole a bike in from of the
street camera. That is because they probably need money for food or shelter
for their kids. And you have to ask yourself why this draconian control over
YOUR life?

The answer is very simple. Cause they want you to fail so they can justify and
steal the billion dollars budget. It is YOU who fail and start think in wrong
terms after all this pressure from work, home, media and society. It is you
who are blind and very naive about the true meaning of their "democracy".
There is nothing special about so called criminal and terrorist - they just
want their freedom and life back from the corruption - that's really all.
Everything else is just government bull __ __, please excuse my language.

~~~
youngerdryas
Maybe break your pills in half.

